# Scared that my family will tear my fiance and I apart



## starsandrocketsgrl12 (Nov 21, 2010)

My fiance recently lost his job he has had for 3 years. We are currently living in another state away from our families. We plan on moving back in with my parents until we get back on our feet because there is more space at my house. The reason we want to move back is because the job market is better at home than it is here. However, I am scared that my parents will not let my fiance move in with me into their house. He will have to move in with his parents until he finds a job if they say no. Their house is 2 hours away from mine. I cannot bear the thought of living my life without him. I think at this time of uncertainty, he needs me. Plus, we have a dog in which I can't bear to part with either. What should we do?


----------

